# help me find a file, pls



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

hi
i have a hp psc 2171 printer and i can't fnd the cd that come with the board, i installed the drivers, and now it's asking me for a lot of dll's (that we're on the cd) that i'm looking on the net, however i' stuck on this one:
*hpocabpr.hlp
*
can anyone help me find it, or send it to me if you have the same printer?

thanks a LOT in advance


----------



## maximusek (Dec 4, 2006)

www.hp.com - I think the best U can do is go there, write in the name of the printer, choose the OS and download the latest driver. I had that problem with my HP Photosmart 2710, now it works perfectly...


----------



## technicks (Dec 4, 2006)

http://drivermagic.com/p/nph-detail.php?a=2732

Maybe this wil help.


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

maximusek said:


> www.hp.com - I think the best U can do is go there, write in the name of the printer, choose the OS and download the latest driver. I had that problem with my HP Photosmart 2710, now it works perfectly...



i already did that, no help, i need the original cd with the dll's


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 4, 2006)

Just download the installer off of teh interwebs .


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

technicks said:


> http://drivermagic.com/p/nph-detail.php?a=2732
> 
> Maybe this wil help.



not in there


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## xman2007 (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> hi
> i have a hp psc 2171 printer and i can't fnd the cd that come with the board, i installed the drivers, and now it's asking me for a lot of dll's (that we're on the cd) that i'm looking on the net, however i' stuck on this one:
> *hpocabpr.hlp
> *
> ...





http://www.opendrivers.com/downloadopendrivers.php?href=41397

file size is 166mb though maybe the software is included in that


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> http://www.opendrivers.com/downloadopendrivers.php?href=41397
> 
> file size is 166mb though maybe the software is included in that



nop, that's the drivers   not the cd dll's


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 4, 2006)

if it tells you what dll files you need you can try www.dll-files.com thats normally a good source although you have to put them in your windows system 32 folder (or wherever) yourself, if no good sorry mate, maybe try ebay or contact hp directly

btw you sure you have the correct/uptodate drivers because they should be enough on there own without having to scour for dll files . if im wrong read my sig


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> if it tells you what dll files you need you can try www.dll-files.com thats normally a good source although you have to put them in your windows system 32 folder (or wherever) yourself, if no good sorry mate, maybe try ebay or contact hp directly



it's not there, i wil call hp for a new cd


----------



## maximusek (Dec 5, 2006)

pt, in my opinion, something is wrong with driver u installed, most the time hp has good drivers, i didn't have any problem never. the best idea is call hp and describe problem, maybe U R not the only person, who fights that or problem is somewhere else and they can help U, sorry I couldn't help


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 5, 2006)

maximusek said:


> pt, in my opinion, something is wrong with driver u installed, most the time hp has good drivers, i didn't have any problem never. the best idea is call hp and describe problem, maybe U R not the only person, who fights that or problem is somewhere else and they can help U, sorry I couldn't help



I agree with that. It sounds like there is a problem with your current driver install. Have you tried completely removing all traces of HP software, re-downloading the drivers and installing them again? The drivers should really work fine by themselves.


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I agree with that. It sounds like there is a problem with your current driver install. Have you tried completely removing all traces of HP software, re-downloading the drivers and installing them again? The drivers should really work fine by themselves.



yep, i really need some files, that aren't in the driver's downloads


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 5, 2006)

pt said:


> nop, that's the drivers   not the cd dll's



Those drivers should have DLL's.

.hlp is just a help file anyways. you shouldn't need it.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=305877&lang=en

CDROM order page, and top link is the driver download. 332Mb.


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Those drivers should have DLL's.
> 
> .hlp is just a help file anyways. you shouldn't need it.
> 
> ...



but it won't let me install the next files without it
i downloaded that already, it isn't in there


----------



## JoshBrunelle (May 20, 2010)

1. go here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...7-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3301296&os=228

I know you don't have an officejet, but this package (for lack of a better term) rapes the hell out of your hp drivers, which are notoriously crappy.

2. Run the file, it unzips and opens a folder, run the level 4 cleaning... wait a while... reboot.

3. Download the full function driver suite from hp for your printer, and install.

I have fixed numerous ridiculous problems with HP printers this way.


----------



## pt (May 20, 2010)

holly necro batman

thanks anyway, but i fixed it


----------

